# is this text used nation-wide?



## rechargeable (Feb 5, 2007)

So I'm taking the EMT-B course, finally. We're using the text "Emergency Care and Transport of the Sick and Injured" 9th edition, published by Jones and Bartlett Publishers of Sudbury, MA. 

I happen to be in Massachusetts as well, which makes me wonder if this book is specific to my state. But then, it is also the book on which emtb.com is based...

Is this book used nationally?


----------



## Guardian (Feb 5, 2007)

yes, any other questions?


----------



## rechargeable (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope. Thank you.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 6, 2007)

the book may be used nationally but people from Mass. can not bet treated the same nationally.  There is no way Red Sox fans have the same A & P as Yankee fans.


----------



## JDFEMS (Feb 6, 2007)

It's the same book we use down here in Texas. And as we all know, What goes in Texas is good for the world, so.......


----------



## pcbguy (Feb 7, 2007)

We use Emergency Care 10th edition by Limmer here in NW Florida.


----------



## AndiBugg (Feb 7, 2007)

I just took my EMT-B class and we used that book in WV. The DVD that comes with the book will help a lot with your practicals, and the website is handy too lol


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 7, 2007)

All of the EMT Textbooks are basically the same. They all have to follow the NHTSA EMT curriculum. Some may have "neater" pictures, diagrams and illustrations or a different way to describe something. That is why instructors change frequently.

Ironically, most are published by the same major publishing company with different brand names. 

R/r 911


----------



## premedtim (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, and I find it ironic that half the stuff the textbook teaches you can't even use, such as assisting with administration of medications (outside glucose and oxygen), intubation, etc.

I agree with not wanting to have inexperienced EMT-Bs with insufficient training doing complex stuff such as intubation, but honestly, if there were simply more training on that specifically I don't think it'd be a problem. EMT-B is one class, maybe make advanced airway management a separate class that you take and get certified in?


----------



## Guardian (Feb 8, 2007)

premedtim said:


> Yeah, and I find it ironic that half the stuff the textbook teaches you can't even use, such as assisting with administration of medications (outside glucose and oxygen), intubation, etc.
> 
> I agree with not wanting to have inexperienced EMT-Bs with insufficient training doing complex stuff such as intubation, but honestly, if there were simply more training on that specifically I don't think it'd be a problem. EMT-B is one class, maybe make advanced airway management a separate class that you take and get certified in?




I think one of the major problems with ems is that we are breaking down our profession into way too many merit badge courses (ex. emt-intubation)

EMT-B,X,Y,Z should not intubate.  Paramedics should be the only ones allowed to intubate.  The reason is twofold.  First, even if you (emt-b) are trained specifically in advanced airway management, you still don't have the complete background in A&P and pathophysiology needed to truly understand advanced airway management.  A perfect example are the emt-basics I volunteer with who don't know why ETCs are contraindicated on pts with ETOH hx even though they have specific training in the use of ETCs.  Second, higher level ems classes are designed to "weed out" the ones not fit to be ALS providers.  By allowing emt-basics to perform certain advanced procedures, you are allowing the weak and stupid to circumvent the "weeding out" process known as a paramedic program.  This leads to intubation rates in the 70% range.


----------



## premedtim (Feb 8, 2007)

Guardian said:


> I think one of the major problems with ems is that we are breaking down our profession into way too many merit badge courses (ex. emt-intubation)
> 
> EMT-B,X,Y,Z should not intubate.  Paramedics should be the only ones allowed to intubate.  The reason is twofold.  First, even if you (emt-b) are trained specifically in advanced airway management, you still don't have the complete background in A&P and pathophysiology needed to truly understand advanced airway management.  A perfect example are the emt-basics I volunteer with who don't know why ETCs are contraindicated on pts with ETOH hx even though they have specific training in the use of ETCs.  Second, higher level ems classes are designed to "weed out" the ones not fit to be ALS providers.  By allowing emt-basics to perform certain advanced procedures, you are allowing the weak and stupid to circumvent the "weeding out" process known as a paramedic program.  This leads to intubation rates in the 70% range.



Well, for lack of better words, I don't think I'm going to get a more complete answer than that.  So far from what I've learned, honestly I think a few classes such as English 1A, algebra, and A&P should be required for even EMT-Bs to weed out the illiterate people and/or the ones who only want to know the very bare minimum to do the job but that's personal opinion so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## bikenmedic (Feb 8, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> All of the EMT Textbooks are basically the same. They all have to follow the NHTSA EMT curriculum. Some may have "neater" pictures, diagrams and illustrations or a different way to describe something. That is why instructors change frequently.
> 
> Ironically, most are published by the same major publishing company with different brand names.
> 
> R/r 911



The books may have all the same required information, but the differences, and why the same company publishes more than one EMT-B text has more to do with reading level that "neater" pictures. The university I teach at will not use JB because it's written at a lower reading level than the Brady (Limmer) EMT-B text.


----------



## emttiv (Feb 16, 2007)

Bikenmedic,

You likely just stated why so many ARE using JB. Let's face it. It is too damn easy to become an EMT. 

EMTTIV
EMT and Paramedic Practice Tests
http://www.emt-national-training.com


----------



## firecoins (Feb 16, 2007)

premedtim said:


> Well, for lack of better words, I don't think I'm going to get a more complete answer than that.  So far from what I've learned, honestly I think a few classes such as English 1A, algebra, and A&P should be required for even EMT-Bs to weed out the illiterate people and/or the ones who only want to know the very bare minimum to do the job but that's personal opinion so I'll leave it at that.



I will go further.  A&P I and A&P II should be required before entering EMS. There should also be a pharmacology class, medical terminology and an evoc class.


----------

